# Limitation on size of color views lifted in 9.4



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've mentioned previously that in HD mode, if you tried to set the resource of a view to a color, the color would only fill an area up to 704x480 or so. It turns out that this has been fixed in the 9.4 software. :up:

Now if only TiVo would document these things...


----------

